# Welches Buch? Javainsel oder Javahandbuch?



## Kaffeebohne (21. Apr 2005)

Es geht um die Tutorials von "Java ist auch eine Insel" und "Handbuch der Java-Programmierung"

Welches Buch könnt mehr empfehlen? Welches findet ihr von den beiden besser?


----------



## Kotelette (6. Mai 2005)

"Java ist auch eine Insel" gibt es doch als HTML-Version für umsonst!
www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

Dann hol dir das andere (wenn es denn gut ist) doch auf Papier


----------



## molotov (6. Mai 2005)

Vom "Handbuch der Java-Programmierung" gibts allerdings auch eine kostenlose HTML-Version:
http://www.javabuch.de


----------



## Landreas (13. Mai 2005)

Ich empfehle dir "Java als erste Programmiersprache" von Prof. Dr. Joachim Goll (Teubner Verlag) Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik an der FH Furtwangen und wir haben dieses Buch auch eingesetzt, wobei es von 0 anfängt und weit über Java Grundwissen hinausgeht


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Mai 2005)

Ich habe dieses Buch gelesen, es ist exzellent!
Allerdings ist das ja hier nicht Thema dieses Threads. :wink:

Zum Thema: Es kann nie Schaden "zwei Meinungen" einzuholen. :wink:


----------



## Sky (13. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mit dem "Handbuch der Java-Programmierung" gelernt und muss sagen, dass es mir sehr gut gefallen hat... ich persönlich finde "Java ist auch eine Insel" zu unübersichtlich...


----------



## Reality (13. Mai 2005)

Landreas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich empfehle dir "Java als erste Programmiersprache" von Prof. Dr. Joachim Goll (Teubner Verlag) Ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik an der FH Furtwangen und wir haben dieses Buch auch eingesetzt, wobei es von 0 anfängt und weit über Java Grundwissen hinausgeht


Hey!
In Furtwangen war ich vor einigen Monaten als es da den Tag der offenen Tür gab! 
Da gab es jedoch einen Prof., der irgendwie neben der Leitung stand. Er unterrichtete Java für Wirtschaftsinformatiker. Er compilierte die Sourcen und klickte versehentlich auf den Desktop. Folglich minimierte sich die Java-Applikation und er war total ratlos, wo das Programm abgeblieben ist. Als die Stundenten im dann erklärten, was passiert ist, sagte er "Achso" und kompilierte grad nochmal, anstatt die minimierten Programme wiederherzustellen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Landreas (22. Mai 2005)

echt ? den Namen von dem Prof weißt aber nicht mehr zufällig ? Naja hier gibt es schon den einen oder anderen, der etwas verpeilt sein mag... aber alles in allem sind die meisten doch echt gut[/quote]


----------



## Reality (22. Mai 2005)

Nein, den Namen weiß ich nicht mehr.
Es führte jedoch etwas mit der Klasse Observer vor. Soweit ich weiß, waren das Studenten des zweiten Semesters.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Luma (22. Mai 2005)

Oh man. Ich frag mich manchmal warum man da noch studiert!? Klar ich sollte jetzt nicht völlig überschätzt vor mir herreden (ich bin eben auch nicht der Java-Profi), aber wenn man erst im Studium Observer kennlernt/lehrt was kann man dann bitte nach dem Studium?? Ich mein, das wend ich doch zuhauf in meinen Programm an...


Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich bevorzuge die Javainsel, weil: Viel mehr Inhalt und (für mich jedenfalls) besser d.h. lesbarer geschrieben...


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Mai 2005)

> aber wenn man erst im Studium Observer kennlernt/lehrt was kann man dann bitte nach dem Studium??


Wann denn sonst? Im Informatik-Unterricht in der Schule?
Und finde beide Bücher praktisch, hab das Gefühl dass das javabuch teilweise einfacher erklärt.


----------



## Reality (22. Mai 2005)

Das war Observer in Kombination mit GUI (per Hand) und OOP.
Außerdem kommt beim Studium viel mit Algorithmen und theoretische Informatik.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Jockel (24. Mai 2005)

Luma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh man. Ich frag mich manchmal warum man da noch studiert!? Klar ich sollte jetzt nicht völlig überschätzt vor mir herreden (ich bin eben auch nicht der Java-Profi), aber wenn man erst im Studium Observer kennlernt/lehrt was kann man dann bitte nach dem Studium?? Ich mein, das wend ich doch zuhauf in meinen Programm an...


Ich hatte vor 6 Jahren das erste Mal Kontakt mit Java... und habe bis heute nicht ein einziges Mal Observer verwendet. Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen?
Im Studium wird einem tw. 'versucht' programmieren beizubringen und nicht die Verwendung einer API.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Mai 2005)

Ich kenne da ein paar, die konnten nach dem Studium gar nüscht. Einer hat als Dipl. Inf. nen Job als PHP-Coder in ner kleinen Web-Klitsche bekommen. Als ich Jahre zuvor im gleichen Bereich einstieg (ohne Diplom) verdiente ich bereits mehr als er heute (mit Diplom) - und das nicht weil ich so ein dolles Gehalt hatte 

Sein kurzer Brider wird dieses Jahr fertig mit Informatik und fluchte mal wie ein Rohrspatz über Linux - weil er auf ner uralten SuSE die er noch daheim hatte sein neues Mainboard samt damals gerade erst neu erschienenem nForce-Chipsatz nicht ans Laufen bekam.

Solche "Experten" und "Trend-Studis" (BWL studiert eh schon jeder und Informatiker sind "in") gibts ne Menge. Die machen nicht mehr als unbedingt nötig um durchs Studium zu kommen und meinen sie würden nachher mit Kusshand genommen und mit Traumgagen gejagt werden...

Aber frag die mal was sie praktisch können und wie sie das bei ner Bewerbung rüberbringen wollen...


So... Feierabend..


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Mai 2005)

Hm, habe nicht studiert kenne also die Anforderungen nicht - aber wie geht das? Mit so wenig Wissen n Diplom 'schafen' bzw. mit nem Diplom als PHP-Coder in ner kleinen Web-Klitsche zu landen?  Ist das Diplom lascher als ich dachte oder was ist da los? Oder kann man das nicht so geradlinig sehen?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Mai 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm, habe nicht studiert kenne also die Anforderungen nicht - aber wie geht das? Mit so wenig Wissen n Diplom 'schafen' bzw. mit nem Diplom als PHP-Coder in ner kleinen Web-Klitsche zu landen?  Ist das Diplom lascher als ich dachte oder was ist da los? Oder kann man das nicht so geradlinig sehen?


Das Studienfach heißt ja Informatik und nicht programmieren. Programmieren ist eher Mittel zum Zweck. Ist nichtmal unbedingt nötig einen eigenen Computer zu besitzen um sein Diplom zu bekommen, das heißt aber nicht das es einfach währe Informatik zu studieren.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Mai 2005)

> Das Studienfach heißt ja Informatik und nicht programmieren.


Das war mir klar, aber trotzdem starkes Ding.
Stell mir grad nen Kollegen mit Diplom vor der noch nie am Rechner gesessen hat.   :lol:


----------



## Reality (24. Mai 2005)

Mein Lehrer der WI studiert hat, hat keine Ahnung von nichts. Sein Unterricht sieht so aus, dass er uns ein Thema vorschlägt, wir Informationen aus dem Internet beschaffen müssen, darüber ein Referat halten und er dann Arbeiten über unsere Referate schreibt. Er selbst macht natürlich nichts. Er wird bezahlt für NICHTS! Viele spielen während des Unterrichts und ihm macht es oft nichts aus.

Echt traurig, dass es solche Lehrer gibt (und das tut man Schüler an, die FH-Reife machen).

Sein Leben muss übrigens grottenlangweilig sein. Man muss bedenken, dass er nicht wirklich etwas kann. Ist doch Kacke immer von irgendetwas abhängig zu sein (TV, zocken und materiellen Dingen eben), um sich zu unterhalten und besonders viel Tiefe haben sie auch nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Reality

PS: Trotzdem will ich studieren. Kommt eben drauf an, was man daraus macht. Man kann auch seine Ausbildung verpennen.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Mai 2005)

Jo, einige sind echt nicht für ihren Job geschaffen, obwohl mir das zockem im Unterrich auch nichts ausmachen würde so lange es nicht stört - ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er mitmachen will, ihr seid doch alt genug. Warum soll der Leher die Schüler zum Lernen zwingen?
Ich hab in den letzen Jahren das Gefühl bekommen, dass das Desinteresse der Schüler am Unterrricht das Desinteresse der Lehrer am Schüler 'infiziert' hat, was dann oft zu einem Teufelskreis führt. Und ich denke das viele Leher nicht Lehrer sind weil es viel Urlaub gibt und relativ gut bezahlt wird, sonder weil sie Spass am Unterrichten haben (oder hatten) und den Schülern etwas beibringen wollen.  Und das er so wenig Fachwissen hat um euch gar nichts bei zu bringen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass ihr das Problem vielleicht mal ansprechen solltet, vielleicht muss der Lehrer nur merken, dass ihr euch mehr für die Themen intessiert als er denkt. Oder er ist wirklich ne Pfeife. Wir hatten im 2ten Lehrjahr nen Lehrer der uns jede Stunde Schülerpräsentationen vorgetragen hat, die er am Anfang des Jahres ins Netz gestellt hatte. Der Typ war mal Prof an ner Uni und der schlechteste Lehrer den ich je hatte. Ich habe lieber einen Leher mit etwas weniger Ahnung der bei speziellen Fragen auch erstmal zu Hause nachsehen muss, als jemanden der die Schüler nicht erreicht.

P.S. In meiner Familie und Verwandtschaft gibt's 8 Lehrer,  Muddern und Vaddern inklusive 

@ topics: übrigens gibt das javabuch auch hier auf unserem Server zum Online-Schnökern: http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch/html/k100003.html


----------



## Reality (25. Mai 2005)

Unser Lehrer hat wirklich keine Ahnung! Er ist noch relativ jung und macht erst seit wenigen Jahren den Job. Angesprochen haben wir unseren Klassenlehrer, der anschließend zu dem Faulenzer-Lehrer gegangen ist. Er war anschließend ziemlich aufgebracht und sauer und ließ uns seitdem den ganzen Unterrichts- und Arbeitsstoff aus dem Internet zusammen suchen.

Wenn man spezielle Fragen an ihn hatte, konnte er sie nicht beantworten!!! Sei es billiges HTML oder billiges C++ (das wir mal ganz kurz bei ihm durchgenommen haben. Bei C++ haben wir cout und cin gelernt, den Rest kannten wir vom richtigen Programmiertechnikunterricht (Java: Schleifen)).

So einen faulen inkompetenten Sack habe ich noch nie gesehen. Der wird sicher vor Langeweile vor dem Fernseher sterben, wo er sich zuvor nen Porno reingezogen hat.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Doug.Heffernan (27. Mai 2005)

Moin,

wollte als "neuer" hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Während des Studiums (bin WI) nehmen wir neben den ganzen wirtschaftlichen Fächern folgende Sprachen durch:

- Pascal
- Delphi (sprich Object-Pascal)
- C
- SQL
- HTML
- Unix-Shellprogrammierung
- Assembler
- Java

Das man, wenn man sein Diplom hat, nicht alle Sprachen perfekt kann, ist ja wohl klar. Dafür hat man dann die Grundidee der Sprachen verstanden und kann diese dann ggf. im Berufsleben oder privat vertiefen.

Der faule WI-Lehrer hat wohl den falschen Job erwischt oder ist einfach faul 

MFG Dansen


----------



## MadHatter (27. Jun 2005)

Beide sind bestimmt gut. Ich lese das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung, weil ich das zuerst gefunden hab'. Aber ich glaub ich würde dir lieber Javainsel empfehlen, auch wenn es etwas unübersichtlich ist - weil es einfach mehr Themen meiner Meinung nach hat (XML, Servlet, ...) - heißt aber nicht dass das andere schlecht ist! Find den nämlich auch gut!


----------



## EagleEye (27. Jun 2005)

ich find beide gut und hab auch beide als richtige Bücher hier

im Studium lernen wir nur Java C/C++ SQL und das auch nur so das wir das Coden lernen und damit wir das was wir an Theorie lernen auch anweden können den rest müssen wir uns selbst beibringen
es gibt viele Studenten die sich nur durchs Studium durch mogeln indem sie zu den Prüfungen mal kurz lernen und zu den Laboren immer von den Anderen kopieren und dem entsprechen wissen sie auch viel


----------

